# [Ptolus] Campaign Journal



## Brekkil (Feb 8, 2009)

_Written by me, Axel, the DM of our Ptolus game!_


*9th of Bloom:* _Just another day in Ptolus_


Our tale starts at a small alehouse called Norlec's, in Midtown, with the half-elven rogue named Cayla Tarn. She had been a resident of Ptolus all her life, being raised at an orphanage called the Lantern Street Orphanage. This day she was just waiting for her oldest and closest friend, a rogue named Koric, whom she met at the orphanage. They share the ambition of becoming renowned rogues, and for months, the two have tried to become members of the Pale Dogs.


At Norlec's Alehouse, Cayla encountered a rude and seemingly wealthy blacksmith. He thought that the rogue was a simple whore, which she really wasn't, and when he was finally thrown out by Norlec himself (not literally), Koric appeared in the doorway. Cayla had a scheme in mind, but they had to wait for night before it would reveal itself. They headed down the midtown streets, with no particular goal in mind, but fate would have it that the two happened upon a rather drunk blacksmith named Vellik, whom Cayla knew all too well, especially his fat pouch that she had admired at Norlec's.


She played along, letting him think his worst thoughts, and when his pants came down his ankles, Cayla made her move. With the fat pouch, the two rogues hurried down the broad midtown streets, leaving a not-so-sober blacksmith in an alley.


Later that day, the rogues found themselves at a nameless tavern and gambling den near the Warrens. Cayla knew that something was going to happen inside the ranks of the Pale Dogs, and she wanted to find out more about this possible event. An ugly dwarf approached them, wanting to sell some drugs, but neither of the rogues seemed to care much about that, and quickly left the dwarf alone. Instead Cayla spotted a few pale dogs playing some kind of game. While Koric explored the gambling den above, Cayla also spotted a new visitor, another pale dog named Fellian Shard.


Fellian Shard told them that an opportunity was indeed before them, an opportunity to become fully-fledged members of the Pale Dogs. All they had to do was meet Fellian at a place with “old things” inside the Warrens. That place turned out to be Tygot's Old Things, but Cayla and Koric never made it, instead they were ambushed by a small group of thugs. These were actually members of the Pale Dogs come to test the two, and they succeed. Fellian took them back to his own safe house where he gave them another assignment.


Deliver a message to someone hiding inside the largest warehouse near the cliffs. There was a catch though, once the message was delivered, the real test would begin, escape alive... they had no idea what was waiting ahead of them.


*Next:* _Cayla and Koric finds the largest warehouse, meets a dwarf and who knows, perhaps they become members of the Pale Dogs..._​


----------



## Brekkil (Feb 8, 2009)

_This entry is linked to the first, though its told from the perspective of one of the PCs, Cayla Tarn, a rogue in Ptolus. The entry was written by one of the players named Brian._

*Day one: 9th of Bloom

*It was a quite ordinary afternoon, and I was, like so many other days, enjoying a mug of ale at Norlec's Alehouse in Midtown. I've come to like the place, it's a place where there aren't asked too many questions, not by Norlec, and certainly not by his customers. This day, however, a large human was standing by the bar, talking loud and boasting of the gold he'd made during the last few days, forging weapons for some customer. I wasn't really that interested - although one can always use some gold! I decided to go talk to the smith.

I sat down by the bar, and he offered to buy me whatever I wanted to drink - I'm not sure if he was trying to be noble, but I was sure he wanted to impress me somehow. Little did he know, he already had! The stack of coins in front of him, told me everything I wanted to know.

We spoke for a bit, and he turned our conversation to what I did for a living - I told him I didn't have any work at the moment. He clearly didn't believe that though, since he soon after offered me gold, to be with him. He thought I was a whore. Luckily, Norlec interrupted, and told Vellik, that's what Norlec called him, to leave his tavern if he couldn't leave the customers alone. I was expecting a roar of anger from the big smith, but he, grudgingly, decided to take his drinking elsewhere. He left the Alehouse, taking that fat coin-purse with him.

Only moments later, one of the halflings in the Alehouse, asked Norlec to deliver an important message to Copper Street. It seemed urgent, so I took note of the halfling, and started wondering what was on Copper Street that could be important to him?

The door to the Alehouse had only just closed behind Vellik, when Koric entered - that brought a genuine smile to my lips, as always. As he sat down, Norlec offered him an ale on the house, and then left us to ourselves. In whispered conversation, we spoke of recent events - events that would hopefully push in the right direction. What we wanted, was to prove ourselves to a guild of thieves, "The Pale Dogs". Little more than an organized gang really, operating out of the Warrens, east of Midtown. We had both been trying to make contacts within their ranks, so far not doing very well - until now. A few months back, I had met a half orc who were involved with the pale dogs. He'd started giving me a few errands to run, I assume to see if I could be trusted. So far, so good. Being around the half orc, and a few other Pale Dogs, had at least revealed one thing to me; they were looking for something, something old. They never said anything really useful for me to go on, but I'd told Koric what I'd learned so far, and we were both excited. If we could find whatever it was they were looking for, they'd have to trust us!

We finished drinking and talking soon after, and decided to go outside, even though the weather wasn't exactly the warmest. It never was, or at least that's how I felt when we stepped outside. Adventure looking equally enticing both north and south, I decided to go north, Koric by my side. I asked Koric about Copper Street, but he knew almost as little as I did.

We hadn't walked far when we passed an alley, where we both saw Vellik, looking drunk and about ready to throw up. I smiled on the inside - an opportunity for easy gold had just presented itself; I walked down the alley, making sure Koric was right behind me.

Vellik recognized me instantly from the tavern, and he wondered if I'd changed my mind about his previous carnal offer. I let him think that, trying to get his attention away from my hands trying to unleash his heavy pouch; unfortunately, I wasn't very successful! He noticed, but lucky for me, he was so drunk he wasn't sure what was going on. Behind him, Koric was moving closer, quiet as a shadow. I flashed him a smile, the same smile that in the past has kept me out of trouble, and once again his focus was elsewhere.

When I finally got him to drop his pants, I moved in, trying to knock him over. It worked, but now the fight was on! I got hit quite hard by Vellik, and that spurred Koric into action. He came running, and jumped Vellik as he was lying down, trying to pin him to the ground. Meanwhile, I was trying to get the damned pouch off the belt of the flailing smith - not an easy task, but I finally got it loose, and ran, Koric not far behind me.

We sprinted to the end of the alley, and headed for one of the larger streets, to disappear in the crowd. Behind us, Vellik, warhammer in his hand, followed us, steaming with rage. Two clever thieves against one stupid smith is no real challenge though, and we lost him in the crowd, Vellik heading the other way. I hope I'll never have to see him again!

We spent some time on the streets - I had my dagger sharpened by a travelling peddler and purchased some caltrops; one can never be too careful!

When darkness began to fall, we decided to go down to a tavern near the Warrens - I'd heard that it could be a place to look for the people we were trying to find. We did.

First though, as we entered, a dwarf greeted us, trying to sell us drugs; shivvel and moonseed. I wasn't in the mood that evening though - that, and they're pretty expensive! I found us a table while Koric got us some ale and spiced wine, my favourite. As Koric came to the table with our drinks, I pointed out two humans with black paint on their nails; Pale Dogs. We watched them for a time, but before we got a chance to approach them, a third person came to their table, one i recognized right away - Fellian Shard, a half elf, who I knew to be connected to the Pale Dogs, as more than an average thug. I decided to go have a talk with him!

The two obvious thugs by Fellian's table, stared at me as I approached the table, and although I'm not proud to admit it, being in their presence scared me a little. I didn't let it show though, as Fellian and I started talking. I told him that a friend and I could be of service to him and the Pale Dogs, and that I had heard they were looking for something. In his own way, he said that they were, and told me to meet him in the Warrens not later that night. I left Fellian and his two thugs at the table, and got back to Koric. We waited for them to leave, so we could leave as well.

After a while, they left the Tavern, and soon after we did the same, but not to follow them. Fellian had told me to look for something "old" in the Warrens, and luckily Koric had an idea of where that could be: Tygot's Old Things. We entered the Warrens through a secret passage I'd known for some time, and slipped through the shadows into the small, narrow streets.

We hadn't walked far, when we saw figures emerge in front of us - and they looked hostile, maces in their hands! I tried to talk to them, Koric suggested taking to the roofs. There was no time for either for that, before they got to us, and started swinging. There were four of them, and two of us; outmatched and outnumbered, they got Koric to his knees fast, and I did all I could to protect myself, shielding myself from their blows. Just as I thought I was done for, they stopped, and I heard an odd sound - clapping. I looked up, and saw Fellian with a sarcastic smile on his lips. He called off his remaining thugs, and asked us to follow him. We did, Koric leaning heavily on me.


----------



## Brekkil (Feb 8, 2009)

_The journal entry that follows our second night of gaming, written by the DM. Was written rather quickly, so that I didn't forget the important details, which I'm pretty sure I didn't. Also, the PCs are still level 1, and none of them have fulfilled their level goals. We are getting closer to level 2, though. Also, for those who care, we are using the Pathfinder RPG for this game._

*9th of Bloom: *_How to deliver a Message!_


Cayla and Koric were quick to leave Fellian Shard's safe house in the Warrens, heading for the cliffs to the east. A mist had begun to fill the narrow lanes, but they still found the cliffs easily enough. Walking north, they came across a small tower, heavily fortified and with some strange openings by the ground. A wizard lived in this tower, and on the other side, the two found a dwarf that was heavily wounded. He had, apparently, been assaulted by something from the tower and from the voice of the wizard (who spoke from above), that same fate would befall all of them if they did not leave soon! They decided to help the dwarf, at least to some extent, but left him to his own fate. The dwarf, however, wanted to talk business with them the next day, and asked them to meet him at the Flaming Flagon in Midtown.


They managed to find the largest warehouse by the cliffs, a very large warehouse indeed! It seemed difficult to enter, but after they had looked through a window, saw that an opening presented itself towards the cliffs. All they had to do was climb along eastern side of the warehouse, holding on to a rope attacked to the wall.


Inside, a large hole had been dug in the middle of the warehouse. Ropes hung from the ceiling to the bottom of the hole, and the rogues imagined that a wooden platform could carry them to the depths below. Before they could make any rash decisions, someone was walking along the cliffs, entering the warehouse!


It was a duergar, one of the infamous gray dwarves. He was not happy to see Cayla and Koric, and threatened them if they did not tell him everything. They told him about the message, and Cayla finally managed to convince him that they had to deliver the message to his master. The platform arrived and took them down below.


They saw other duergar, and passed several passages that had been dug recently. After a few minutes, the main passage took them to a large cavern, so large that they never saw all of it. A half-orc, a duergar and a tall robed human sat by a table. The duergar was keeping watch, the half-orc was counting a large pile of gold coins, and finally, the robed human (that the rogues assumed to be a wizard) was writing something. They gave him the message, fearing the reaction of the human. He was angry, like they had been told, but still wanted one of them to carry back a message to the Pale Dogs. The other one, though, would have to die!


The duergar led them back to the hole, and here Cayla managed to persuade the half-orc to let her die above and not below. He was happy at the prospect of seeing her flail over the cliffs! On their way up, Koric made a wise decision. He started to kick the half-orc, making him drop his sword. They were almost up, and jumped, hoping to escape.


_Meanwhile, somewhere else..._

A half-elf named Elessa was sitting at the Flaming Flagon, waiting for her dwarf friend. He had gone to the Warrens to bring a message to a wizard living near the cliffs. Elessa remembered his last words, _“Don't follow me, Elessa, if you do, they will just hunt you down as well! If I'm not back by midnight, bring this flask to Lady Clarissa”_, and by flask, the dwarf had meant a small flask that he had left in front of the half-elf.


There was no way that Elessa would ever obey her friend! He had not come, and so, she would go to the Warrens to find him! Inside the Warrens, Elessa saw lots of beggars, some who even wanted to rob her, but she escape and found her friend. She thought him dead, but he was still alive. The flask gave him life back and the two of them decided to find an abandoned house to shelter them until daylight broke above them.


_Back at the warehouse, or rather...outside!_


Cayla and Koric barely escaped, Koric feeling the sting of a single biting bolt from one of the duergar. They saw a few figures approaching from the south, and then they recognized one of them... the dwarf named Khelgar Runefist! He told them that he knew the way out of the Warrens, and the four of them started running south along the cliffs.


The four flee through the streets and when they finally stop somewhere in the Guildsman District, they only get a short break before their pursuers find them. They split up, Elessa and Khelgar going towards the Flaming Flagon and Cayla and Koric tries to loose their enemies. They succeed and finally return to the tavern where they first encountered Fellian Shard. At this point, Khelgar and Elessa has found the Flaming Flagon and is fast asleep.


Fellian is sitting by the bar, and when he sees them, he is slightly surprised. He asks them if they truly wants to become members of the pale dogs... their answer is yes. On Fellian's request, they leave all the gold they carry on them on the bar and then Fellian gives them a couple of nondescript silver rings. They have no idea what this means, but Fellian asks them to find the safe house of Lirion Voss in the Warrens, where they will rest. Tomorrow they will start their new life as members of the guild.


They have become “dogs” and this means... obeying their master. In time, they may become members of the Vai or work directly for the Balacazar family, but that is only if they survive and prove their worth.


They finally arrive at the safe house and find beds waiting for them.


_At the Flaming Flagon..._


Elessa awakens. Someone is knocking on her door, determined. She is visited by a cleric named Mand Scheben, who worships some god called Asche. He was guided to her by his god, and wants her to take him to Cayla and Koric. Apparently, the two rogues will do something foolish, something that Mand believes that he can stop. Its all connect to a smith named Spyncer Coil and the Swords of Ptolus.


Elessa doesn't really understand any of this, and neither does Khelgar when she awakes him. They don't know where the two rogues are, but know that they will come to the Flaming Flagon the next day. Mand is not happy about this, but decides to wait at the inn.


*Next:* _Will Cayla and Koric arrive at the Flaming Flagon and what is the business with Spyncer Coil?_​


----------



## Brekkil (Feb 16, 2009)

_This entry (which describes our third session) was also written by me, the DM, rather quickly, since we are playing our fourth session tomorrow and I hate to be behind in the journal. In this journal entry, you'll meet a new PC called Thaltior, another rogue, but very different from the others. Also, in case you haven't noticed, this is an all-rogue campaign, at least at first level, and yes, they have yet to reach second level._​


*10th of Bloom:* _The Pale Dogs..._​

Cayla and Koric awoke the next morning, having slept rather badly. They had been awoken a few times by strange noises, but no one seemed to know what was going on. Thadrack told them the good news...being a pale dog meant...hard and boring work. They started by guarding the entrance to the safe house, but after a few hours, Cayla was send to the wizard's tower. If she had the chance, all she had to do was beat him up, but as fate would have it, she never had the chance.

Later in the day, Thadrack gave them a new assignment, one that seemed more promising to the two rogues. It would seem that the Longfingers were trying to make a power base inside the Warrens, and several longfingers had been spotted in the twisted narrow streets. All they had to do was catch one, yes only one, beat him up and drag him back to Thadrack at the safe house. This didn't seem like an impossible task, in fact, both of them seemed happy about leaving the safe house behind.

The beggars directed them to a street called Seven Turns, but while walking there, they happened upon a small nest of large rats making a feast of some poor soul. He didn't seem like a common resident of the Warrens and the two lingered a little two long. The rats caught the scent and started to attack. The fight seemed simple enough, but proved to be a lot harder. After some nasty bites, Koric was finally beaten to the ground leaving only Cayla in the alley fighting the remaining rat. This time, however, fate was on their side. A shoal elf named Thaltior happened to hear the fight and went to see what was going on, he had come to the Warrens looking for his master, a herbalist, merchant and alchemist named Samireon. Calling out for the dire rat, the elf rushed into the fight. It didn't take him more than a single precise strike and the rat lay bleeding beside its friends.

Cayla went for her friend and managed to stop the bleeding in the nick of time. This could have been the end for Koric, but luckily wasn't! The dead guy was looted quite quickly, with no regards as to his identity. Cayla persuaded Thaltior, the shoal elf, to carry Koric back to her safe house, but when Thaltior realised that she was taking him farther into the Warrens, he stopped. He knew another place, somewhere safer and if she wanted, the elf could take her friend there. Thaltior was clearly unsure of her identity and perhaps feared that she was associated with the pale dogs. They turned around and as they exited the Warrens, met a Knight of the Golden Cross. She healed Koric, but not before having found out all that she possibly could about all three. She also said that the Elder Gods would only heal Koric if he was pure of heart, which he seemed to be.

Her name was Ashyra Starwhistle and when she left the three, entered the Warrens. It was decided, when Koric came to his senses, that they would go to the Delver's Square and buy some more healing. Thaltior was beginning to realise that these two rogues was probably associated with the pale dogs, a fact that he did not like at all. Before entering St. Gustavs Chapel, the three visited Fenton St. where Cayla rented a small appartment. She was getting some of the money that the Pale Dogs had yet to take from her.

At the Chapel, Cayla bought some much-needed potions. The cleric there, whose name she has yet to learn, seemed to know her, only, he couldn't quite figure out from where exactly. While Cayla was dealing with the clerics, Koric thought about stealing a few of the potions, but decided against it. The newcomer, Thaltior, waited outside. This was his first visit to Delver's Square and there was all kind of things going on, like the litorian preacher near a large statue.

Later, it was decided that they had to go back to the Warrens. There was still things to be done, like finding one of the longfingers. They also saw the strange wizard flying across the city, but it seemed an impossible task to follow him, and so they didn't. They didn't find one of the longfingers, in fact, the two rogues, Cayla and Koric, was beginning to doubt their role as pale dogs. Cayla even wemt so far as to take off her ring. 

In the end, they left the Warrens again. There was a dwarf that they had met the day before who might hold some of the answers. They decided to head for the Flaming Flagon, but not before taking a much-needed bath at Kala's Bathhouse and buying some new clothes for Koric.

*Next:* _The three friends (?) head for the Flaming Flagon, but will they find the dwarf there and what about Man Scheben..._


----------

